# Sony FE 70-200 f/4 G OSS lens



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Just read, at Sonayalpharumors, that the FE 70-200 f/4 G OSS lens is now available for pre-order for US$ 1498 and it'll be available from 20th April 2014 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1029862-REG/sony_sel70200g_70_200mm_f_4_5_6_g_lens.html
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-70-200mm-Interchangeable-Alpha-Cameras/dp/B00I8BICEO/
http://store.sony.com/fe-70-200mm-f4-g-oss-zid27-SEL70200G/cat-27-catid-All-Alpha-NEX-Lenses?_t=pfm%3Dsearch
I am not so sure about this lens ... I mean the a7 & a7R are meant to be *compact* and IMHO that is their biggest strength over a DSLR ... but having this lens which weighs 840gms on a a7 or a7R kinda defeats that purpose ... I'd rather use my EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II if I have to (even though its heavier) ... coz if I can carry 840gms, going up to 1490 gms is not that big a deal, especially if I am able to let in twice the amount of light with the f/2.8 lens.
What do you guys think about this lens?


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 13, 2014)

Too many choices ... too many choices ...

Olympus just hinted that they will be releasing a 300mm f/4 lens by early next year. So I thought, hey, Olympus, hallo there, here's my dinero and gimme that 25mm. (Although I'd be buying the 35-100mm from Panasonic.)

But this new rascal on an A7 with either the 35mm or the 55mm will suffice just about 99% of my photographic needs ... plus an A6000 for fun. And then to hunt down one of those Sony 600mm catadioptric lenses _with AF_.

And then there's Fujifilm ... Oh, Fujifilm, I never liked your film emulsions, but your Fujinon lenses were always pretty neat and that X-T1 with 35mm f1/4 is so seductive.

Too many choices ... too many choices ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Too many choices ... too many choices ...
> 
> Olympus just hinted that they will be releasing a 300mm f/4 lens by early next year. So I thought, hey, Olympus, hallo there, here's my dinero and gimme that 25mm. (Although I'd be buying the 35-100mm from Panasonic.)
> 
> ...


Isn't it embarrassing that men call women "shopaholics" and then we do the same $hit and squeal [in a manly way of course ] whenever some new camera gadget comes along. :-[


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 13, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Isn't it embarrassing that men call women "shopaholics" and then we do the same $hit and squeal [in a manly way of course ] whenever some new camera gadget comes along. :-[



From this day forward, I'll never again make negative remarks about anybody's desire to shop. :-\


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 13, 2014)

Honestly, crazy price.

Sony cameras are priced quite competitively, but lenses are definitely on the pricey side.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it embarrassing that men call women "shopaholics" and then we do the same $hit and squeal [in a manly way of course ] whenever some new camera gadget comes along. :-[
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D By the way, I was also speaking about myself, in my above comment :-[


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 13, 2014)

It makes sense to have compact FE UWA lens instead of this.

My G.A.S doesn't call out for this lens.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Honestly, crazy price.
> 
> Sony cameras are priced quite competitively, but lenses are definitely on the pricey side.


True ... but having seen Sony's recent lens pricing strategy, I think, this price will come down by at least $200 within a couple months of its release.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 13, 2014)

840 g? The Canon 70-200 f/4 IS only weighs 760 and is lighter on the wallet as well, by $ 200.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> It makes sense to have compact FE UWA lens instead of this.
> 
> My G.A.S doesn't call out for this lens.


+1 ... the whole concept of, a7/a7R is its compactness, but the size of this lens (which is just 1 inch shorter than the 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II) defeats that purpose.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 13, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > It makes sense to have compact FE UWA lens instead of this.
> ...



My next trip to China is 2nd week of March. My co-workers and I are planning to take a trip to Yangshuo, China. Having a UWA lens for my A7r is a MUST, plus 3-4 spare batteries ;D

https://www.google.com/search?q=yangshuo&noj=1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=HOr8UvGHHJTloAS2t4DYCg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1261&bih=636


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


COOL! 8) 
I hear a lot of good things about the Sony 10-18 for such situations (from the videos I've seen and reviews read, it is supposed to be really good from 12mm - 17mm on the a7/a7R , giving FF coverage. But I am sucker for the sun stars I get with my EF 16-35 f/2.8 L II lens (when stopped down to narrow apertures) ... but the images I've seen of Sony 10-18mm f/4 OSS lens, I don't think it is capable of sun stars that are worth talking about ... but the good thing is that, it has got image stabilization, which should come in handy ... that is the reason why I've made up my mind to get the Sony 10-18mm f/4 OSS before the 6th March ... that's just 3 weeks away ... me excited ;D


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 13, 2014)

Doesn't make sense... unless servo AF is dramatically improved. And given that it's not much cheaper than the 70-200 II, then you're relying on Sony to remain with this mount/technology for how long? It weighs as much as the 70-200L f/4 IS. I can see the advantage of the A7R for landscape applications; for this... not so much.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Doesn't make sense... unless servo AF is dramatically improved. And given that it's not much cheaper than the 70-200 II, then you're relying on Sony to remain with this mount/technology for how long? It weighs as much as the 70-200L f/4 IS. I can see the advantage of the A7R for landscape applications; for this... not so much.


I totally agree ... in my opinion, the a7/a7R is a good choice for focal lengths up to 70mm or at the most 100mm ... after that they kinda lose out real bad on their strong point i.e. being compact.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't have any NEX cameras but I'm considering their APSC range... the a6000 seems nice (I'd use it mostly for video).

I haven't made a purchase yet because I'm waiting for a standard f2.8 zoom, and a lens like this 70-200 f4. Now it has come out... but for the price, I may just buy a refurb Canon EF 70-200mm f4 IS and a Metabones SpeedBooster (which supports IS and AF), it would cost almost the same, weigh almost the same, and it would work on both Canon and Sony systems.

For $1500, that lens is a no-no.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 16, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



cool if you go to yangshou you have to go to the big performance on the river cant remember the name but its a major attraction there its at night i took the 70-200 2.8 and had it on a tripod with 5Dmk2 it was pretty good although could have done with a bit more reach a sigma 120-300 2.8 would be the perfect weapon for shooting that.

where else are you going in china, i live here now and, i'm always in and out of shanghai and dalian if you are up my way let me know and we can grab a beer or ten 

or take you to photography heaven in shanghai 
with absolutely everything and prices basically the same as digital rev


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 16, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Thanks wickidwombat, That one is on my list 

We have suppliers in Dongguan & Shenzen areas. I usually land in HongKong Airport and take Ferry to Humen & Fuyang. Although I'm more like a red wine type of guy, but, cold beers in China, follow with foot massage - I'M IN ;D

shanghai-shanghai-shanghai.....I was there 3 months ago, quite a bit of traffic. 

I recently got A7R + Zeiss FE 55mm as my travel camera. I do plan to add another lens(wider) to this system. I have stopped bringing my 5D III + L lenses to China last 3-4 trips.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



actually i'm more a red wine kind of guy too so make that a few bottles of red 
if you are going to the photography shop (xingguang photographics) in shanghai book to stay at the ramada peace hotel
on xietu lu its near the intersection of xietu lu and luban lu and close to heaps of other good stuff and you can walk to the bund which takes and hour or so but its a nice photo walk on the way (the ramada is right accross the road from xingguang anyway if you wanna catch up in shanghai and go take some pics pm me and we can see how our schedules look.


----------

